# Cleaning out... how often?



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

He's quite a clean wee guy.
But I am unsure how often I am supposed to throw out all the sawdust and put new in and the same for his bedding?

And what about all the food he has collected into his bed?


----------



## Sophie_xxx (Feb 21, 2009)

I clean my ratties out once a week, but take out any smelly bedding twice a week, and also wipe over their "wee corner" daily


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

depends what animal it is, what bedding you use and the size of the cage to be honest


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I agree it depends on the animal. My robo Marshall has the shavings left in for a month, but his litter corner changed weekly, as well as everything cleaned, but as the shavings don't get dirty, they don't need changed as often, as they don't smell. My Syrian however, needs done every 2 weeks (shavings change), as she's messier.

Rabbits and g pigs are weekly.


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

It all depneds on how dirty they are. My rabbits are litter trained so the main hutch area stays quite clean and usually is cleaned out once every week or two weeks if clean. Their toilets are cleaned out twic a week or more if needed !


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

my 6 rats have their cage fully cleaned and disinfected weekly.
Mice fortnightly.
Lemmings, probably weekly/fortnightly...not sure how clean they are yet!
Ferret, litter trays done daily, + weekly disinfect

Tarantula - yearly clean out!!!


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

PoisonGirl said:


> He's quite a clean wee guy.
> But I am unsure how often I am supposed to throw out all the sawdust and put new in and the same for his bedding?
> 
> And what about all the food he has collected into his bed?


If it's a gerbil, when I had gerbils in a gerbilarium, I'd clean them out every 2 weeks (gerbils don't urinate much so this is OK), and in the tank, usually around 6 weeks, but I think you can go up to a couple of months if it's a big tank. My tank is over 4 foot long
But I prefer the 6 weeks over the 2 months, and if I forget to buy the bedding one day, it gives me a bit of leeway.
My gerbils tank never smells when I come to clean it out.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Oop forgot to say its a syrian. his cage isn't huge at the moment its just a basic cage but planning to expand it.

I had suddenly realised, before I made the thread, he had not been cleaned out for over a week but he was not very smelly. his bed was a but smelly though..


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

again, depends on the animal.

Gerbils - litter trays twice a week with a big clean out every 2 months.
mice - litter trays every other day with a big clean out when it needs it (usually once a week)
rabbits - winter litter trays twice a week with a big clean out when it needs it, summer litter trays daily and a big clean out when it needs it.

edit: i'd probably do a hamsters litter tray every other day and a big clean out once a fortnight, but it depends on how well it uses a specific corner/tray.


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

If they are really smelly I clean my syrians out once a week if not it's every two weeks, which is more the norm at the moment.


----------

